# WCG: a change



## Fitseries3 (Nov 15, 2009)

Chicken patty is now your new team captain. 

I have my reasons for leaving. to eliminate any chance of drama i will leave it at that.

good luck to you guys and to CP as i feel he will be a great captain and keep you motivated.






and if you MUST know where i've gone... HERE


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> Chicken patty is now your new team captain.
> 
> I have my reasons for leaving. to eliminate any chance of drama i will leave it at that.
> 
> ...



Thank you FIT, It's a real honor taking this spot dude    I'll give this captain position my best wack and hope things continue to roll the way they have been for us


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thank you FIT, It's a real honor taking this spot dude    I'll give this captain position my best wack and hope things continue to roll the way they have been for us



mascot gets captain.... really interesting. ANOTHER DAY IN THIS MANS ARMY,YEAH!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Nov 15, 2009)

IMO,Great choice fits,and congrats CP!


----------



## bogmali (Nov 15, 2009)

Fit-we've talked and you know how I feel about the whole thing, GL with you over at EVGA. I'll pop my head in there from time to time. Proud and great-full of what you've accomplished here in such a short period.


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 15, 2009)

You have done a great thing by starting this team Fits and I for one am very thankful to you for it and wish you all the best with the new one.

And a big congratulations to CP I think you are an excellent choice as Capitan of our team.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 15, 2009)

I couldn't think of a better Captain than CP as he has dedicated a lot of time and effort in helping this team
Thanks Fits for getting us going~


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2009)

Awesome CP, if I had to choose a WCG team captain it would either be you or bogmali.  The dedication that both of you provide to TPUs WCG team is amazing!  Fitseries, enjoy the EVGA WCG team!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for everything guys.  I means a lot to me.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 16, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> it would either be you or* bomali.* The dedication that both of you provide to TPUs WCG team is amazing!




Who is that Guy?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 16, 2009)

well congratz CP i dont do wcg but hey man   and heres a  to things to come


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Who is that Guy?



Fixed.  It's this damn keyboard on my laptop, some of the keys don't work properly


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

That's what happens when the overclock on your keyboard is not stable ION.   :shadedshu


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's what happens when the overclock on your keyboard is not stable ION.   :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


>



I'm just trying to help the guy out


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 16, 2009)

@fitseries3  I'm sorry to hear that you are the guy who made me know wcg 
@cp    congratulations you're already doing an incredible  job


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> @fitseries3  I'm sorry to hear that you are the guy who made me know wcg
> @cp    congratulations you're already doing an incredible  job



Thanks dude, since day 1 I've tried my hardest.  Now that I come to think of it, why the heck did I not come across WCG earlier? 

I too thanks FIT for starting this team.  Without his wild idea, i'd be a different person to be honest.  Those guys at EVGA are gonna have a blast.  FIT will always be my hero!


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 16, 2009)

Congrats CP. You're going to do a hell of a job!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks Paul


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 16, 2009)

Congrats CP on your new appointment.

I know you will keep up the excellent work you have been doing all along.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Congrats CP on your new appointment.
> 
> I know you will keep up the excellent work you have been doing all along.



Thanks Oily!  Now you are all my b**ches, and you will do as I say muahahahahaha      j/k j/k


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 16, 2009)

World domination next then CP....


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 16, 2009)

I vote for someone else being captain!

How can you have a man with a tomato sauce smiley face on a chicken burger as an avatar be a captain of anything!
EVER!.

I'm actually fully outraged lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> World domination next then CP....



Sure, why not? 



pantherx12 said:


> I vote for someone else being captain!
> 
> How can you have a man with a tomato sauce smiley face on a chicken burger as an avater be a captain of anything!
> EVER!.
> ...



hey hey!   I had put a WCG avatar, and by popular demand I was forced to put it back!  They even did a poll and everyone wanted it back.

They even threatened to put me at gun point


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 16, 2009)

Sneaks in just to say.........

Bloody good choice!!!

In the few weeks I was here seems he was running the team anyway.

CP, if you want any advice from an old hand you know where to find me 

Cheers

vaio.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Sneaks in just to say.........
> 
> Bloody good choice!!!
> 
> ...



yes mister pup!   Thanks dude, I know exactly where to find you.  You are always catching a tan over at smapaway beach


----------



## ERazer (Nov 16, 2009)

sad to see u leave fits  but great choice for new capt

gratz CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks erazer


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 16, 2009)

@Fits Good Luck with the new team! Who is EVGA? hehehe

@CP Good Job bro!

wow just noticed this makes number 777 post for me.. hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

THanks mind


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 16, 2009)

No problem Captian!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 16, 2009)

CP a Leader  

Fits, I hope you do good man. Throw me a pm and what not. You did a great job starting  The team. I know CP will do great for it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

I detect sarcasm in your post CS


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I detect sarcasm in your post CS



A little at the "first". 

But, I do believe you will do a grand job my man!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

You bet


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> haha... join in if you want to get it rolling... http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/viewTeamInfo.do?teamId=72LMR18MGW1



LOL Fit, your start to recruit in the Same thread you left the Team!
thats hard!


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> haha... join in if you want to get it rolling... http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/viewTeamInfo.do?teamId=72LMR18MGW1



Don't qualify.....no EVGA here


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 16, 2009)

Tip.........I would also drop your own name.
It can put people off and limits recruiting potential


----------



## msgclb (Nov 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thank you FIT, It's a real honor taking this spot dude    I'll give this captain position my best wack and hope things continue to roll the way they have been for us





pantherx12 said:


> I vote for someone else being captain!
> 
> How can you have a man with a tomato sauce smiley face on a chicken burger as an avatar be a captain of anything!
> EVER!.
> ...





Chicken Patty said:


> Sure, why not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have no doubt that CP will continue to lead us to the top but he does need an avatar that is fitting a Captain.

I think we need to ask our resident avatar creator to take another attempt at making an avatar. I would suggest a collage that would include his 'tomato sauce smiley face on a chicken burger'. It should include the WCG avatar and statement that denotes him as our leader. So Captain CP as you consider your answer will you    or  at this idea?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

Regardless my answer I still LOL'ed 


I don't mind we can put the WCG logo on a bun with some ketchup .


----------



## msgclb (Nov 16, 2009)

With a little imagination could this chicken stand in be thinking, 'tomato sauce smiley face on a chicken burger'!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

That actually looks kinda scary


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2009)

msgclb said:


> With a little imagination could this chicken stand in be thinking, 'tomato sauce smiley face on a chicken burger'!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091116/WCG 2009-11-16-1-NotChicken.jpg



a black dude, disguised as eagle.... very strange!


----------



## erocker (Nov 16, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> LOL Fit, your start to recruit in the Same thread you left the Team!
> thats hard!



Pretty childish. The whole reason I was put off from any kind of folding or crunching to begin with. Here on out I fold/crunch under no team and anonymously.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2009)

erocker said:


> Pretty childish. The whole reason I was put off from any kind of folding or crunching to begin with. Here on out I fold/crunch under no team and anonymously.



folding or crunching needs competition, to force User to stock up their "Arsenal"
and also sometimes a little but of kind words from another team member
i dont take fits recruiting like an assault. in the end, it will just benefit, no matter who crunches/folds where.


----------



## erocker (Nov 16, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> folding or crunching needs competition, to force User to stock up their "Arsenal"
> and also sometimes a little but of kind words from another team member
> i dont take fits recruiting like an assault. in the end, it will just benefit, no matter who crunches/folds where.



Well, I disagree. You fold/crunch or you don't. All the data goes towards a good cause regardless if you are competing against someone or not. Either way, the drama involved here makes me sick. And the fact that anyone may have some sort of hard feelings in any way in regards to crunching/folding makes me even sicker. It's obviously some popularity contest regardless of what anyone wants to say to make it otherwise. Happy crunching!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

erocker said:


> Well, I disagree. You fold/crunch or you don't. All the data goes towards a good cause regardless if you are competing against someone or not. Either way, the drama involved here makes me sick. And the fact that anyone may have some sort of hard feelings in any way in regards to crunching/folding makes me even sicker. It's obviously some popularity contest regardless of what anyone wants to say to make it otherwise. Happy crunching!



To be honest I don't see any drama around here.   If you would like to elaborate a bit.   PM's also work if you rather use them.  Thanks.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2009)

erocker said:


> Well, I disagree. You fold/crunch or you don't. All the data goes towards a good cause regardless if you are competing against someone or not.  Happy crunching!



i just said that. maybe my english is too bad, if this is the case: my apologies.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> To be honest I don't see any drama around here.   If you would like to elaborate a bit.   PM's also work if you rather use them.  Thanks.



Yep, same here.  Fits has decided to move on, I don't have any problems with that.  If I remember correctly, it was several people from XS who helped get our WCG team started before they went back to XS.  I don't see anything wrong with Fits asking for a bit of help for his new EVGA WCG team from us.  I don't plan to change teams, but I see nothing wrong with him asking. 

Regardless of which team you crunch for, crunch on!


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 16, 2009)

erocker said:


> Pretty childish. The whole reason I was put off from any kind of folding or crunching to begin with. Here on out I fold/crunch under no team and anonymously.



Not a cruncher for you deserve kudos for that 






TBH I don't understand teams at all, it doesn't improve data collection rates or anything : /


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

Look at the Base Campers, they go to different teams helping out and give them a boost.  I also don't really see nothing wrong with that. Of course, everything has it's margin between good and bad.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Look at the Base Campers, they go to different teams helping out and give them a boost.  I also don't really see nothing wrong with that. Of course, everything has it's margin between good and bad.



Word.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 16, 2009)

Sheesh, it's only a message board........a little drama here and there just adds to the fun.
After all we are all real people with real lives.
Put a group of people together anywhere in the world and you will encounter the odd disagreement~it's called real life.

As to the "teams" thing......yes and no.

Teams encourage competition.....competition encourages hardware purchases and, even better, recruiting new people to a project.

In the end we are all one big team, all results go to the same pot but I honestly believe that were it not for competition big players such as XS wouldn't be quite the team they are.

The whole thing is competition driven for many people, like it or not.

We spend our hard earned green on this stuff so why deny us a lil bit of fun???

So, you are folding anonymously well guess what.....you are now a member of team "anonymous" the biggest team at Stanford last I looked 

Speaking for myself....I know I am a drama, a pain in the arse, but I also believe passionately in what we are trying to achieve.

If folk don't like what I have to say, who cares.

But over the years I have had enough folk follow and help me build teams so I know I do something right.

Ends pointless ramble


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 16, 2009)

oh and

@Fits........I will swing by your team a while when I have completed my committments s.p. elsewhere


----------



## erocker (Nov 16, 2009)

Well gentlemen, have fun feeling great about yourselves and all the wonderful work you are doing.  Be sure to give yourselves a big pat on the back for me. Later.


----------



## hat (Nov 16, 2009)

erocker said:


> Well gentlemen, have fun feeling great about yourselves and all the wonderful work you are doing.  Be sure to give yourselves a big pat on the back for me. Later.



Erm... excuse me but wtf has been going on the past few days?


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 16, 2009)

Why should they not feel good about themselves?
I work 60 hours a week with Alzheimers cancer and Parkinsons patients....oh and throw in the odd schizophrenic.

A bit of levity now and then doesn't hurt.
Don't see why folk should feel guilty for having fun.....sheesh


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 16, 2009)

If you wanna criticise a team visit Easynews.
I think it's their lot that gets paid for crunching......they get paid in bandwidth.

Now that is just plain wrong but hey ho.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

alright Guys.  Ithink we all said what we had to say, maybe erocker has his reasons to say what he does.   Lotta things happen that not everybody sees.  Private messages, emails, MSN etc.   We all pitched in our opinions.  Let's get this thread back on topic which was discussing the change in team captaincy.   Thank you.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 16, 2009)

Aye aye cap'n


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 17, 2009)

erocker said:


> Well, I disagree. You fold/crunch or you don't. All the data goes towards a good cause regardless if you are competing against someone or not. Either way, the drama involved here makes me sick. And the fact that anyone may have some sort of hard feelings in any way in regards to crunching/folding makes me even sicker. It's obviously some popularity contest regardless of what anyone wants to say to make it otherwise. Happy crunching!



The benefit of teams is that they can create a healthy competition between teams that push both to perform better. The larger a team gets, the more chance for someone who wouldn't normally have started folding to join up. After all, people love being a part of something grand (size wise as well as social contributions in this case). This in turn creates more output towards the common goal of F@H or WCG.

For instance, the Folding Team has been in battle with Hardware Canucks for several months now, with the past couple being the most 'intense'. And while there is pseudo mud slinging back and forth, I'd gladly sit down with the HWC team for many a round at the bar. 

Having said that, I agree the drama has left a poor taste and that the worst of distributed computing comes out if its treated solely as a popularity contest. I don't think the bulk of members treat it as such, though the growth of project relies pretty heavily on it. I don't think distributed computing would grow very much without it.

Sorry CP, but I feel some of the results of the events are as important to discuss as the change itself as the two go hand in hand. I also felt the need to throw in on E's post. Obviously it can be deleted if its too frictiony.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 17, 2009)

When and where was this "drama"?
Was it a "behind the scenes" thing?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> The benefit of teams is that they can create a healthy competition between teams that push both to perform better. The larger a team gets, the more chance for someone who wouldn't normally have started folding to join up. After all, people love being a part of something grand (size wise as well as social contributions in this case). This in turn creates more output towards the common goal of F@H or WCG.
> 
> For instance, the Folding Team has been in battle with Hardware Canucks for several months now, with the past couple being the most 'intense'. And while there is pseudo mud slinging back and forth, I'd gladly sit down with the HWC team for many a round at the bar.
> 
> ...



as long as we keep it to a certain level, the way it was headed before was not looking good.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 17, 2009)

Whatever anyone's motivation their choice of what to do, and where, should be respected.
Either way the work is being done and that is the important thing after all


----------



## Kreij (Nov 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Let's get this thread back on topic which was discussing the change in team captaincy.   Thank you.



ARghh ... shiver me timbers ... can we mutiny? 

Okay, call me stupid if you want, but what exactly does the team captain do?


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 17, 2009)

There are all kinds of opinions floating around. This is good. For me, I crunch for the cause 100%. I like when it's competitive. I'm a competitive person, so it makes me crunch harder, and it makes things fun. Competitive does not need to be perceived as a negative thing. Friendly competition is a good thing. Many studies back this up. It adds character, and pushes people to do their best. What could be wrong with that? Competition is only a bad thing when people distort the meaning of it. 

I deleted fits post trying to recruit members. I did this only out of team unity. I think it's bad practice to pilfer other teams. Everyone is aware that fits has created a team at EVGA, and anyone who chooses can join his team. It just shouldn't be posted in the TPU WCG sub-forum.

I certainly do wish fits well, and I hope his team is successful, since it's all for the common good.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> There are all kinds of opinions floating around. This is good. For me, I crunch for the cause 100%. I like when it's competitive. I'm a competitive person, so it makes me crunch harder, and it makes things fun. Competitive does not need to be perceived as a negative thing. Friendly competition is a good thing. Many studies back this up. It adds character, and pushes people to do their best. What could be wrong with that?
> 
> I deleted fits post trying to recruit members. I did this only out of team unity. I think it's bad practice to pilfer other teams. Everyone is aware that fits has created a team at EVGA, and anyone who chooses can join his team. It just shouldn't be posted in the TPU WCG sub-forum.



well said!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2009)

Kreij said:


> ARghh ... shiver me timbers ... can we mutiny?
> 
> Okay, call me stupid if you want, but what exactly does the team captain do?



I'm not even sure what my job description looks like.  But im'ma continue giving to the community like I always have.  helping, and contributing.  Of course, I'll have to take that a little further now, but doing what i do whether team captain or not makes me feel good, so Imma continue to do it


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 17, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> There are all kinds of opinions floating around. This is good. For me, I crunch for the cause 100%. I like when it's competitive. I'm a competitive person, so it makes me crunch harder, and it makes things fun. Competitive does not need to be perceived as a negative thing. Friendly competition is a good thing. Many studies back this up. It adds character, and pushes people to do their best. What could be wrong with that? Competition is only a bad thing when people distort the meaning of it.
> 
> I deleted fits post trying to recruit members. I did this only out of team unity. I think it's bad practice to pilfer other teams. Everyone is aware that fits has created a team at EVGA, and anyone who chooses can join his team. It just shouldn't be posted in the TPU WCG sub-forum.
> 
> I certainly do wish fits well, and I hope his team is successful, since it's all for the common good.



Good post.

I think a fair compromise would be to permit Fitseries to have a link to his team in his sig, but not to actively promote within the forum.

Much as I do.....I have my sig but I do not attempt to recruit


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 17, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Okay, call me stupid if you want, but what exactly does the team captain do?



I n a word he is your "cheerleader"

The real work for a team captain is when a team runs multiple projects.
Gets hard work after the first 30


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> I n a word he is your "cheerleader"
> 
> The real work for a team captain is when a team runs multiple projects.
> Gets hard work after the first 30



in my case I got called a cheerleader with hairy legs


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 17, 2009)

Get ya a Ladyshave for Christmas


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> in my case I got called a cheerleader with hairy legs


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm not even sure what my job description looks like.  But im'ma continue giving to the community like I always have.  helping, and contributing.  Of course, I'll have to take that a little further now, but doing what i do whether team captain or not makes me feel good, so Imma continue to do it



Now you must keep up you personal hygiene so it will not be a bad reflection on TPU(i.e....shave those legs). CP, just keep on doing what you have always done. Your enthusiasm is such a valuable resource to the team. Congrats Captain!!!

PS. now accepting donations for the *"CP wax job fund"*


----------



## Kreij (Nov 17, 2009)

Well I don't know about anyone else, but how can a team be taken seriously with a captain called ChickenPatty?  

I mean, shouldn't the captain have a name like "CrunchWarrior" or "WU_Slayer" ?

For cying out loud, ChickenPatty? !!?!?!?!?   Who's the next captain, VeggieBurger? TofuMan? Mr.Sprouts? :shadedshu

lol ... I know you'll do a great job, CP, but I felt the need too give you a little ribbing.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 17, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Well I don't know about anyone else, but how can a team be taken seriously with a captain called ChickenPatty?
> 
> I mean, shouldn't the captain have a name like "CrunchWarrior" or "WU_Slayer" ?
> 
> ...



lol im totally going to name something Mr. Sprouts that awesome im going to buy seeds to some plant and when it starts to grow that is what ill name it.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 17, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Well I don't know about anyone else, but how can a team be taken seriously with a captain called ChickenPatty?
> 
> I mean, shouldn't the captain have a name like "CrunchWarrior" or "WU_Slayer" ?
> 
> ...



Nope, he will be called KFC-guy


----------



## Kreij (Nov 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Nope, he will be called KFC-guy



Hey ... that's good!!  KFC = Krunching For Cures.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 17, 2009)

Daft names have never hurt the Dutch Power Cows or The Nits That Say Nay


----------



## Kreij (Nov 17, 2009)

I know.  It's just that since all these threads got me crunching and involved with the team, you now have to put up with my stupid sense of humor (which I'm sure you'll get used to).


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 17, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Hey ... that's good!!  KFC = Krunching For Cures.






Kreij said:


> I know.  It's just that since all these threads got me crunching and involved with the team, you now have to put up with my stupid sense of humor (which I'm sure you'll get used to).



your humor is pretty normal for me, mine is special too nevermind


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 17, 2009)

The work units taste better than that junk


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 17, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> The work units taste better than that junk



can you tell me, how you made data edible? i believe, we can make millions,that way


----------



## Kreij (Nov 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> your humor is pretty normal for me, mine is special too nevermind



I know that too, that is why you still have that standing invitation if you need to run. 

Okay, back on topic ...

I think we need to create a job description for the captain to make sure he doesn't become a slacker, and also so we can give him a regular job performance review.

I'll start ...
1) Invite all crunchers over for beers once a year to get to know the team.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> can you tell me, how you made data edible? i believe, we can make millions,that way



i just put it on a floppy. take the disk out of the plastic shell and eat it. your stomach only hurt the first few times.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> can you tell me, how you made data edible? i believe, we can make millions,that way



You never had WCG pie?
I like the blueberry~yum


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 17, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> i just put it on a floppy. take the disk out of the plastic shell and eat it. your stomach only hurt the first few times.



lol........microwave can take anything down~super nuke WCG pie


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 17, 2009)

Kreij said:


> I know that too, that is why you still have that standing invitation if you need to run.
> 
> Okay, back on topic ...
> 
> ...


as i said, if i have to cross the pool one day, i will take a peek in your local Pub



Solaris17 said:


> i just put it on a floppy. take the disk out of the plastic shell and eat it. your stomach only hurt the first few times.


but this way, all data tastes the same... i want to taste the difference between 1 and 0



vaiopup said:


> You never had WCG pie?
> I like the blueberry~yum


nope, *not yet*



vaiopup said:


> lol........microwave can take anything down~super nuke WCG pie


nuka-pie? i stay to nuka cola, quantum really is the best, it glows blue in the dark!


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 17, 2009)

A sample of traditional capn's role

One project should be a walk in the park


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Get ya a Ladyshave for Christmas



I'd really appreciate that 



stanhemi said:


>


 some more lol



BUCK NASTY said:


> Now you must keep up you personal hygiene so it will not be a bad reflection on TPU(i.e....shave those legs). CP, just keep on doing what you have always done. Your enthusiasm is such a valuable resource to the team. Congrats Captain!!!
> 
> PS. now accepting donations for the *"CP wax job fund"*


Thanks buck for the kind words and for the fund raising 



Kreij said:


> Well I don't know about anyone else, but how can a team be taken seriously with a captain called ChickenPatty?
> 
> I mean, shouldn't the captain have a name like "CrunchWarrior" or "WU_Slayer" ?
> 
> ...






Kreij said:


> Hey ... that's good!!  KFC = Krunching For Cures.



I like the KFC one


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I like the KFC one



now, that was my idea. praise me instead!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> now, that was my idea. praise me instead!



  whoever, its a brillaint idea "british voice"


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 17, 2009)

British voice?

Would that be

Scouse
Geordie
Manc
Glaswegion
Brummie
Cockney
Yorkshire
Devonian
Cornish
................or the old Queen's English


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 17, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> British voice?
> 
> Would that be
> 
> ...



CP speaks Cockney, Londons Streets own his Heart


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 17, 2009)

Agh, cockneys...........*censored* "censored* "censored*


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 17, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Agh, cockneys...........*censored* "censored* "censored*



use yer loaf!
Don't tell porkies!


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm thinking about closing this thread. It has served it's purpose.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 17, 2009)

Well here is what I have to say ... take it or leave it.

From what I can garner from the posts, our friend FitSeries has moved on to champion another team. I wish his new team the best, because it's all crunching for everyone when it all comes out in the wash. I'm sure that a young child who gets a second chance is not going to care if the cure came from TPU or elsewhere ... and neither do I.

Our new captain, ChickenSoup ...er ChickenDumplings ..er CP  needs our support, advice and assistance. We give him crap because we are a team, and as a team we crunch in the background and give each other crap in the forums. That does not lessen the respect we have for each other.

All of our members deserve our support and to be picked on. Not to alienate or ostracise them, but to get them smiling and feel a part of the team. A team taunts its members in good fun. Not everyone can crunch a lot of WU a day, but we can all have fun doing it and make our members feel needed and a part of our team. Just remember that for every taunt comes a "good job" to back it up.

All that being said, You all suck and I am proud of you. Crunch on.

Okay Paulie, we need to get on with crunching. Close away.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 17, 2009)

What he said


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Well here is what I have to say ... take it or leave it.
> 
> From what I can garner from the posts, our friend FitSeries has moved on to champion another team. I wish his new team the best, because it's all crunching for everyone when it all comes out in the wash. I'm sure that a young child who gets a second chance is not going to care if the cure came from TPU or elsewhere ... and neither do I.
> 
> ...



Couldn't be said better.  Bravo!!!


Paul, ok to close bro.  We have other threads to smap   it did serve its purpose.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 17, 2009)

After the 100th post!!!!


SMAP!


----------

